# Bird Numbers



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Mr. Botek said:


> I apologize Mike, I remember we were somewhere and one of them made you unhappy. My memory isn't what it used to be. Again, please accept my apology.


Fritz, with a name that includes "Rock Solid" it would be embarassing if he was anything but that on his birds!:lol:

Dean, you had it right that I was PO'd, but that was directed at butt-head Major though: he did fine on the handling part, and found and handled the bird OK, but literally took-off and circled the bird when I tried to slip the lead on him.:rant: 
I like Major as a hunting dog, but in fun trials, he's a real box of chocolates--you never know what you're going to get! .


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Mike and I talked about grouse cycles yesterday. I think it's more of a area thing than a state wide thing. Heavey rains, late froasts, and so on may effect some areas but if you are open to travel and try new areas you should still find huntable numbers of birds. I hunt from n/s and east of Grayling the area is big enough and I have plenty of honey holes I just jump from one to the other. Now I don't kill a lot of grouse and no woodcock. Thats not why I hunt. Dog goes on point I take a pictue first then shoot after. If it's a crossing shot I just throw the gun at it I couldn't hit it anyway!!!


----------



## TCpat&trout (Dec 6, 2012)

Did done scouting sans dog today. Found a new covert with a hen and 2 chicks. Chicks were 2/3 the size of mom and flew well. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Ran dogs for about 3.5 hours ground time this weekend and moved 12 grouse and lots of woodcock. All grouse were close to mature in size and beside the singles, we had two broods of 3 and 5.
Ironically, one of my go-to grouse spots produced zero grouse, but a woodcock roughly every 50 yards.

We had some good dog work and shot a few videos of it. All are of Lady who is pretty solid on her birds, while "he who shall remain nameless" (OK, Major) required some attention

Here's Lady on a grouse single:




 
Lady on a woodcock relocation. I thought I was out of blanks, but my firing mechanism wound-up being clogged with debris.




 
Another woodcock find:




 
Just heh of it, decided to shoot some video of the dog running on a nice open two-track:


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Must be nice to able to run in open country!!! I'm still stuck down here in machete country!!! Lady looks like she's going to be tough to beat this fall trial season.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Worm Dunker said:


> Must be nice to able to run in open country!!! I'm still stuck down here in machete country!!! Lady looks like she's going to be tough to beat this fall trial season.


I'm running in machete country too, but not for a few days--I'm laid-up with a fever of 102. Hate those summertime colds/flu!


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

No birds what so ever
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

FindTheBird said:


> Ran dogs for about 3.5 hours ground time this weekend and moved 12 grouse and lots of woodcock. All grouse were close to mature in size and beside the singles, we had two broods of 3 and 5.
> Ironically, one of my go-to grouse spots produced zero grouse, but a woodcock roughly every 50 yards.
> 
> We had some good dog work and shot a few videos of it. All are of Lady who is pretty solid on her birds, while "he who shall remain nameless" (OK, Major) required some attention
> ...


 
Nice job Lady! Thanks for posting FTB


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I went out today with Mike and there's still plenty of woodcock out there. But the cover is killer on dogs. We tried to stay clear of the heavy cover but this is what Hunter looked like after 30 minutes.








[/IMG]


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Worm Dunker said:


> I went out today with Mike and there's still plenty of woodcock out there. But the cover is killer on dogs. We tried to stay clear of the heavy cover but this is what Hunter looked like after 30 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too wickedly thick out there for man or beast: There are a lot of areas that you simply cannot get through without giving a machete (and yourself) a good workout.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Saw an adult wit a single half grown chick in the NELP this weekend. Our new property is loaded with a variety of berries so we should have a good year if the birds are hungry


----------



## mavericarcher (Oct 12, 2010)

got out twice put up 13 woodcock in two hours west of Grand Rapids


----------



## NCarte9959 (Aug 3, 2013)

West Michigan woodcock numbers are looking great been putting up 20+ woodcock on less than an hour. Probably a 10 acre "honey hole" of mine


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

NCarte9959 said:


> West Michigan woodcock numbers are looking great been putting up 20+ woodcock on less than an hour. Probably a 10 acre "honey hole" of mine


Is that just one spot? I've been out 4 times in the last week and have only moved 10 woodcock and about 4 times that many grouse. Every spot seems to have a couple if woodcock and a small brood or two of grouse. Birds numbers will not be what they were last year is my guess.


----------



## NCarte9959 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes just one spot.


----------

